# My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

I introduce myself are Roby and write from Bergamo (Italy), sorry for my English obscene! I am the owner of a VW Phaeton 3.0 of "05, I am convinced that you will appreciate the circles that I have assembled for its size 24", d you are made in America and I really like your style and your circle to make the car! 
Roby friendly
My VW Phaeton original;








As it is now;
































If you have criticisms or questions about it are available 
Roby friendly


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

Roberto,
this is Ricardo I email you about it. I love the car and how it sits so low. The 24" are a bit too much for me. I think 22 are the biggest you should put, how did you customize the suspension? That's the question we all want to know.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Jesus wept.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

Very low! How did you do that?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the blacked out grille and completely debadged boot lid.


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I think 20" is about the biggest that suits this car. Above that, the loss in acceleration and ride would be the worst bits for me. Each to their own I guess!
By the way, how did you set the size of the wheels for the correct speedo reading?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

It is unique.
Michael


----------



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

get rid of the 24 n throw some 18s on it


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (Reflect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_Roberto,
this is Ricardo I email you about it. I love the car and how it sits so low. The 24" are a bit too much for me. I think 22 are the biggest you should put, how did you customize the suspension? That's the question we all want to know.

The work was fairly simple, you see; 
I am asked the following question, I want to have the possibility of lowering the car when I like what I have to change? all gl'ammortizzatori? tubing suspension original? compressor original? 
1 As noted accociare shock absorbers 
2 Replace the pipe with a more original performance 
3 mount additional compressors 
4 additional tanks mount 
5 mount extra gauges 
6 mount additional valves 
7 modify the chassis to allow the shift lever steering geometry 

solution of point 1; 
I pulled the tube that carries air to each front and rear shock, I put down the car and stood inches from the ground, I raised tot rilevto the measure on a sheet of paper, I removed all the cushions from the car, due Remove the pads end position of all dampers and I have rebuilt with a different thickness according to my needs, I shortened the shaft of the shock so that it always works in its right place and I made up



























solution of section 2; 
Given that the original pipes are separate for each shock and a very small diameter outer diameter 4 mm, this greatly reduces the airflow and making very slow motion, so I replaced the part with a new pipe diameter diameter outer 10 mm, I sostutito only the part that connects the shock to the valves, leaving the possibility of connecting the ORIGINAL tube so that when the car moves, the unit still runs the plant, also no suspension with ABS - ESP and the light on the dashboard. 
solution of section 3; 

where to stay once defined the compressors (2 VIAIR 497) I started to mount fuses and everything you need 








solution of section 4; 
I wanted to maintain the cleanliness of the trunk so I had to make some specific tanks to put out I have built 15 liter and put it next to the catalyst, then having removed the muffler I made 2 of 10 liters that I placed the instead of mufflers. 


















solution point 5; 
I needed a place and a handy poo hidden place where the gauges of each suspension and fuel tank, I located the spot where them, I removed the glasses posing










solution point 6; 
not wanting to occupy space in the trunk, sacrificing the place for the spare wheel in case of puncture, I only have a lot of air and I thought of using a tube "steering wheel" to inflate the tire 








material use 









preparation










Here is the complete plant 








solution in section 7; 
's car behind could get 80 mm without the body interferes with the tire, before he could get only 20 mm and then lean on the frame or dome of a wheel, so I decided to change the chassis front and rear to bring it down 50 mm, more not needed because with the original tires (18 "hihihih), the sleigh carrier under the car touched the ground already, so now I can make the changes 



































the car runs fine with this change can not lower the car when you want to get it moving, then when I bring it to the original posizine get up through the appropriate switches mounted and positioned in the armrest, I turn on the compressor original (I installed a relay so I can also power according to my needs) and the car in automatic leveling, this is almost everything, sorry my English is obscene! 
if I can do for you are at your disposal! 
Roby friendly


_Modified by RobycoP at 9:38 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Jesus wept.

Why did Jesus cry? for the circles too large?! 
but I like ihihhihiih


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_I think 20" is about the biggest that suits this car. Above that, the loss in acceleration and ride would be the worst bits for me. Each to their own I guess!
By the way, how did you set the size of the wheels for the correct speedo reading?

Finally there is' to consider that the exterior of the tire is rolling "only" 30 mm calculating at a speed of 100 kmh the odometer "steals" praticamnete I took a GPS with original tires and the 100 kmh speedo marked 100 but actually the car was traveling at 88 kmh, with these tires, the odometer and the car travels 100 marks has 102 kmh, the sonon is precise, but we are the limits of 130 kmh so I'm always in good standing or so, then it is a modified craft some error forgive me?!


----------



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (RobycoP)*

Wow that is IMPRESSIVE!! Your car looks incredible! Thank You for showing us what modifications you have made. Again....very impressive!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

Roberto:
Thanks very much for posting the excellent technical explanation (with photos) explaining how you accomplished your project.
It is very thoughtful of you to take the time to share this with everyone.
Michael


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

Nice "Itaglish" Roby!
Welcome to the forum. It's pretty amazing what you did to alter the air suspension. I wonder if it affects the structural integrity of the suspension mounting points?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

*OK, listen up everyone:*
We have a rule in this forum (the Phaeton forum): * If you don't like something, don't post to the thread.* 
Roberto has gone to a lot of work to carry out his modifications and to carefully document the process for all of us. If you are not interested in this type of modification, then, just don't post to this thread. Use the forward or backward button on your browser to go somewhere else.
Understood???
Michael the Moderator


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolok003* »_I wonder if it affects the structural integrity of the suspension mounting points?

Cutting any holes in the unibody will compromise structural integrity, but it appears that Roberto has welded additional material in place to close up the openings that he has enlarged. My guess is that by doing this he has preserved the load paths.
I don't think I would want to test the load paths at 100% of design load, but the nature of the modification is such that it is unlikely that the car will be run at 100% of design load. In other words, I doubt if Roberto will be taking the car onto a track, or otherwise pushing the suspension system to its operating limits.
Michael


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

Michael, I meant no disrespect to to the poster. Just not sure why one would want to change the car to that degree. But hey, that's just my opinion. Now as to the question of wanting to see the tires turned. Look at the picture just under the caption "As it is now;" The wheels are well into the wheel well but the you can see tire 360 degrees around, now look at the pictures below that. You can only see part of the tire and nothing from 11 to 1 o'clock. How is it possible for the tires to turn? Look at the last picture it looks as if there is no clearance at all.


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Cutting any holes in the unibody will compromise structural integrity, but it appears that Roberto has welded additional material in place to close up the openings that he has enlarged. My guess is that by doing this he has preserved the load paths.
Michael

What about energy absorption properties of the unibody during a full frontal or off-set impact? Even installing a non-OEM hood without all the appropriately located creases and struts might alter the rigidity of "crumple zone" enough to compromise protection of the passenger compartment. I would bet that by cutting away at the side-frame of the unibody, then welding in additional metal of different specs will significantly alter the crash-worthiness of the entire front-end. In the states, this car would probably not be insurable.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (PanEuropean)*

This was a very interesting post to go through. I am pretty sure that anything this radical might meet with some resistance on the part of a VW service department if you went in for anything suspension related under the CPO warranty.
If you are this talented a mechanic however, it is possible that you wouldn't need VW service for too much!
I think the suspension has to be raised while driving because I can't see how the front wheels can possibly turn without striking the wheel wells as shown. It would be cool though, to park the car and then lower it. Would probaby be a good theft deterrent as well unless a perp would know how to raise the car.


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Roberto:
Thanks very much for posting the excellent technical explanation (with photos) explaining how you accomplished your project.
It is very thoughtful of you to take the time to share this with everyone.
Michael
Thanks Michael, It's always nice to receive compliments, forgive me for the obscene English! 
I am very pleased that you give me the chance to write on your website! 
And I am very happy to hear feedback from users, I believe that forums have been invented on purpose to exchange views, Thanks 

Roberto



_Modified by RobycoP at 9:25 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolok003* »_Nice "Itaglish" Roby!
Welcome to the forum. It's pretty amazing what you did to alter the air suspension. I wonder if it affects the structural integrity of the suspension mounting points?

Thanks for the welcome! 
hihihi very good the joke about "itaglish" the integrity of the attacks as rightly believe that Michael wrote above, it may not be 100% rigid or carrier, but I am well aware that this change has its risks, however, as sees pics;









I have no way affected the attachment point of suspension, I "only" cut sheet metal part ina way to leave room for the steering levers and support, I say 100% sure it is original but does not believe that the change does not result in damage structural. 
Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (eurolok003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurolok003* »_What about energy absorption properties of the unibody during a full frontal or off-set impact? Even installing a non-OEM hood without all the appropriately located creases and struts might alter the rigidity of "crumple zone" enough to compromise protection of the passenger compartment. 

You raise a valid point. There is no doubt that to validate the changes that Roberto has made, it would take a heck of a lot of computational power. That notwithstanding, it is reasonable to assume that even though load paths in the vertical direction are probably "quite similar" to what they were before, load paths in other directions - notably longitudinal - have probably changed substantially.
I think, though, that you sort of need to look at a project like this in context. Roberto has created what could be called a 'show car' - in other words, it no longer conforms to the specifications of the original vehicle, it is a derivation. 
This is nothing new, there are quite a few folks that I work with (mechanical engineers, skilled sheet metal artisans) who have created unique 'street rods' based on 1930s, 40s and 50s vehicles. These cars are chopped, dropped, and very, very different than what they originally looked like, as the photo below illustrates.
Perhaps what is causing us to view this Phaeton project a little differently is that we all think of the Phaeton as being a contemporary production car, and it is not as common to make major changes to a contemporary production car as it is to make major changes to an older, out of production vehicle.
Michael


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (RobycoP)*

Roby, it's gorgeous. Very well done!
I'm not normally a fan of larger wheels, but I have to say those 24"s look amazing with the car lowered down - it's a real eye-catcher. Which I think is the whole point of this modification - you can't help but stare and wonder.
Roby, do people ask you "what kind of car is that" a lot?


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! I am amazed over and over at the technical abilities of my fellow vortexers on here. I was dizzy at the first description, but love the end result! Simply beautiful!
Nice work.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (petermueller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petermueller* »_ Look at the picture just under the caption "As it is now;" The wheels are well into the wheel well but the you can see tire 360 degrees around, now look at the pictures below that. You can only see part of the tire and nothing from 11 to 1 o'clock. How is it possible for the tires to turn? Look at the last picture it looks as if there is no clearance at all. 

Peter, the car can be driven only when it is raised high enough to have clearance for turning the front wheels left and right. You put the car into the fully slammed mode when you park it. Then you stand back, look at it, and smile.


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton, modified suspension pneumantiche original (pirateat50)*

No one else is saying it, so I will.
There has been hard, innovative work done to this car; the paint is flawless, the look unique. There was a lot of risk taken, and yet the project was completed and is now functional. 
And it was done with that uniquely Italian artistry and engineering skill that will create such a beautiful car, even while that poster of an obviously Italian model is hung above his work bench.
What's more, he didn't bother to pull the poster down for the pictures and I, for one, am grateful. 
However, I am more envious of his ability to do such work.
Yes, I am officially old, as I am more in awe of the car.








Erick


_Modified by excitablekid at 5:45 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Roby I wish I was that talented!!!


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect) - OT - But...*

This may open up the possibility of rebuilding blown air suspension components for those who are out of warranty without replacing the entire system. I'm pretty sure we can source custom seals to match originals cheaply but I'm not so sure about the bellows. Thank you Rob for the image. If you have more, I would love to study them as you may be the first to have ever disassembled a air strut unit.
Damon


_Modified by dlouie at 12:05 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Reflect) - OT - But... (dlouie)*

Mmmmmm air ride. good things.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (bizybyker)*

This is really neat. I am not too fond of the super lowered Phaeton.. 
But I must say this has some taste, it would turn my head if I were to see it go by, or walk past it.. 
Check out their website: http://www.conceptuning.net/. Click on the home button a few times, and you'll see the Lory with the wheels turned, looks pretty slick..








Nice work, and thanks for posting the project! How about a video with the air ride in action?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dax_member (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Roberto,

i really really like your car! absolutly amazing!!!

How did you do that with the "turn signal light"???


----------



## lucatambu (Apr 5, 2011)

This job let me speechless ... amazing!
:heart:
I just wonder how you "entertain" the cops ... for what i know, the maximum rim size allowed for the Phaeton (in Italy) is 20", moreover the front tinted glasses are a little bit outlaw too


----------

